# From 3d to Field



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Ok - my experience has mostly been limited to 3d. I'm looking to move into field archery, and am in the market for some arrows for field shooting. 

Secondly, based off of your experiences what recommendations do you have for setting up a field arrow? 

And finally, what rest setup have you all found to work out the best for field shooting. 

So, what's your input? For what it's worth, here in Hawaii there's no guessing on whether or not you may be shooting with winds - it's always windy, so my CXL's are too fat for this wind. 

1 - Arrows:

2 - Arrow Setup/Configuration:

3 - Arrow Rest:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field Setup*

Best mid priced skinny arrow - Navigators or Triples. Best Premium arrows-Nano XR's.
Set them up with 100 grain points or whatever it takes to get 10-13% front of center.
Best rest -Brite Site Pro Tuner with blade to suit arrow weight.

Opinions vary but the above listed components will shoot well in the wind
and are proven performers for Field archery.
Jbird


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Navigators, ACE, or premium X10 Pro Tours
100 gr glue in pts
Low drag vane of any make. I use AAE 2" shield cut


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Navigator FMJ's yet???


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I haven' tried them, but have heard some problems with the straightness of the metal over carbon as opposed to carbon over aluminum. Just rumors have not confirmed that myself.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

*Best arrows X10s or x10 Pro Tours*- I can't tell the difference, but one of the top shooters here in CA tells me he can and didn't believe he would. He loved his X10s, but gave the Pro tours a try when Easton sent them to him. He loves them and says they do shoot better for him. And his score has improved this past year. That's hard when you're shooting close to perfect.
*Best priced arrows for duribility and flight*, Navigators
If you shoot light poundage with a short draw length, ACEs for the distance, I found they do not hold up for me. Too many get crushed.
100-110 grain point. 12-14% FOC
1.87 Fletch Flex vanes

I like the spring steel rest. I've tried a few others, but the spring steel just works best for me with less potential of problems.


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

If you don't want to go broke on arrows or are not sponsored by an arrow company, try Gold Tip ultralite Pro. Excellent straightness and weight tolerances. Proper tips will get a good FOC and they are durable.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

jjgsp said:


> If you don't want to go broke on arrows or are not sponsored by an arrow company, try Gold Tip ultralite Pro. Excellent straightness and weight tolerances. Proper tips will get a good FOC and they are durable.


Another great arrow are Larry Wise's Phantom or Phantom Pros. MUCH less expensive then most of the arrows mentioned above and fly nearly as well.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Really about any arrow will work as long as you match the spine to the system. For field, that is the important thing to do. I would shoot x-10 or ACEs if I could, but Hinkle won outdoor nationals shooting Maxima 3-d selects I think. I have shot, or I know guys shooting:
CT McKinneys
CT Whitetails (the higher end version)
ACC
ACE
X-10
Nano
Navigators and Navigator FMJ
CX Maxima 3d
CX 3d selects
X-7s
Cartel triples and experts

All with good results...IMHO the important thing is getting good FOC (10+%) and a good spine match...though in windy situations, it might be worth dropping the extra $$$ for the nanos or ACE/X-10's...


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I shoot ACC's. I can't really justify the real high dollar arrows and I'm not sure I could afford them even if I could justify it. I'm lucky if I get in 3-4 field tourneys in a season unless I want to travel a really long way and I can't pull that off so easily these days. 

The ACC's won't break the bank too bad, they're straight, they group well, and pretty good in moderate wind. One way I think about it is can I shoot better than my arrows? I can't justify spending more on my arrows until that is what is costing me my dropped points. If you can 20 everything out to 50-55 yards 99 times out of 100 and the wind is costing you a point or two on the longer distances then the top of the line arrows may be the ticket. Personally, I still drop points inside of 50 yards so my arrows aren't to blame.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

jjgsp said:


> If you don't want to go broke on arrows or are not sponsored by an arrow company, try Gold Tip ultralite Pro. Excellent straightness and weight tolerances. Proper tips will get a good FOC and they are durable.


Another decent arrow for the money is the Easton Redline. I have been very surprised at the groups I have been getting with them at ridiculous ranges. They have unibushings and G-nocks (came with the arrows) and I am using 80 grain nibbs + 1.8 Duravanes. They fly great and the weight is very consistent.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha Braddah Mike 
I shoot Easton ACC's 3-18 @ 53lbs. 28" draw, anything skinny and straight will do to fight the wind, we get that a lot here in Los Wages just like back home in Hawaii.
I have 1.5 quickspin vanes on them.
I also use a Golden Key Premier rest with a #10 launcher.

If you eva come to Los Wages send me a PM I'll be glad to take you up to our field course and our 3-D course and go fling some arrows. I'm a member of The Las Vegas Archers club.
Aloha Da ( Hawaiian Archer)


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

itchyfinger said:


> Has anyone tried the Navigator FMJ's yet???


I have been shooting them in one of my recurves (the one set up for FITA Field Barebow) and they have been excellent. No problems with straightness in two dozen. I find them to be a bit more durable than the original Navigators, and as expected heavier. Small side benifit is they pull out of a Whitetail mat easier the the carbon version. I'm shooting them this Saturday in a Senior Olympics, American 900 round.

Dave


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

I like shooting lightspeeds or redlines for field myself.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Carbon Tech Cheetah or Whitetail !


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

442fps said:


> Carbon Tech Cheetah or Whitetail !


Or McKinney II's 

Although when these are used up I will more then likely go back to the Cheetah or Whitetail.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

RchurE said:


> I shoot ACC's. I can't really justify the real high dollar arrows and I'm not sure I could afford them even if I could justify it. I'm lucky if I get in 3-4 field tourneys in a season unless I want to travel a really long way and I can't pull that off so easily these days.
> 
> The ACC's won't break the bank too bad, they're straight, they group well, and pretty good in moderate wind. One way I think about it is can I shoot better than my arrows? I can't justify spending more on my arrows until that is what is costing me my dropped points. If you can 20 everything out to 50-55 yards 99 times out of 100 and the wind is costing you a point or two on the longer distances then the top of the line arrows may be the ticket. Personally, I still drop points inside of 50 yards so my arrows aren't to blame.


I'm a big fan of ACC's also


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm shooting Navigators out of a recurve. I know a couple compound shooters who like Navigators for field too.

Dave


----------

